# ufs file

## idella4

I'm toying with kvm and solaris.  I have a solaris 10 vm which is standard ufs.

I would just like to create some volume or image files to utilise on the solaris vm.

ufs is way outside of regular linux practices.  So,

```

idella@gentoo64 ~ $ sudo emerge --search ufs

Searching...

[ Results for search key : ufs ]

[ Applications found : 2 ]

*  sys-fs/aufs2

      Latest version available: 0_p20100405

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 6,939 kB

      Homepage:      http://aufs.sourceforge.net

      Description:   An entirely re-designed and re-implemented Unionfs

      License:       GPL-2

*  sys-fs/lufs

      Latest version available: 0.9.7-r3

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 525 kB

      Homepage:      http://sourceforge.net/projects/lufs/

      Description:   User-mode filesystem implementation

      License:       GPL-2

```

They don't qualify.  The linux kernel has ufs modules.  However, Is there a gentoo or linux package to 

mkfs -t ufs /file  ???  mkfs wants to look for a mkfs.ufs.  

The problem is I have no idea how to mount another volume from solaris 10.

Applying the linux form, I end up with a number of solaris made device files, none of which seems to match a provided second solaris image file.  They just don't equate to /dev/hda or /dev/sda ...

I don't want to have to spend a week researching solaris 10 file systems, I just want to mount a volume.

----------

## gentoo_ram

You said VM.  Does this mean you are creating a VM that will run Solaris?  If so, you just create image files on the Linux side.  You format them on the Solaris VM.  The Linux side won't be able to look inside the VM data files anyway.

----------

## idella4

gentoo_ram,

yes, thanks.  That is quite right.  Like I said, I can't mount.

I have a couple of vms of solaris.  One has run out of space.  So I xen attached another virtual image to the solaris vm.  Once booted, I couldn't comprehend the solaris devices.  In linux. it's hda hdb or sda sdb.  The solaris devices are like lvms, they are sliced up.

Trying to  use a solaris management tool, the stupid thing couldn't even see or list the virtual drives.

It listed mounts.  It only listed its own system virtual drive and slices, which is a letdown and creates the deficit.

The idea was to create a volume and format it to ufs to help the stupid thing recognize it.

A  linux kde or gnome will generally mount other partitions in the background and list them in konqueror or nautilus, asking only for root password to finalise the mount.

Creating a virtual volume, once installed, the install (linux or solaris) generally slices it up into at least a boot and a root partition.  Once it does this, it interferes with it being mounted directly via loop.  You get, must nominate the file system, even if it contains all ext3 systems on two sub partitions.

```
idella@gentoo64 ~ $ sudo mount -o loop /mnt/images/xen/images/mandriva.img /mnt/ftp

Password:

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

```

While it's sensible and convenient to do this, it creates this problem.  The exception is using debian's xen tools which creates two files, 1 for system and 1 for swap.  You can mount the pure system vm.

So, alternatively, how to you make sense of solaris devices.

It creates three times as much content.  It has a /dev/dsk, all of which are sym-links to another site with a cryptic name like /devices/pci@0,0:/ide0@:/...   just horrendous.

I tried a number of them, some were supposedly already mounted & ended up giving up.

I want to avoid a week's reading of solaris lvm partition management, I just want to mount and access data.

This is gentoo, not solaris.  I have posted on the solaris forum, but it's like a ghost compared to here.  Its activity level is totally trivial.

Any quick tips.

----------

